# Best MAC Neutral Eye Shadows for Black Women



## DaniCakes (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey Ladies,

I was wondering if you guys could give me a list of your favorite neutral eye shadows for black women around C7 or darker? I recently purchased Saddle and I want a few other neutrals to add to it.


----------



## divineflygirl (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm interested in seeing some of the neutrals WOC used. I'll add to the list:

Woodwinked
Soft Brown (I use this all the time! Excellent for blending!)


----------



## GucciGirl (Nov 30, 2009)

I personally love Soba, Arena, Folie, Embark, All That Glitters, Texture and Saddle.


----------



## DaniCakes (Nov 30, 2009)

Which one  do you use for your highlighter color, lid, and crease?


----------



## Happyone81 (Nov 30, 2009)

I love saddle, cork, soft brown and honesty. I use shroom mostly as my highlight


----------



## Ebbychina (Nov 30, 2009)

I love the following neutral eye shadows:

Lid Colours: 
1. Bold & Brazen 
2. All That Glitters 
3. Sable 
4. Woodwinked

I am looking for a new matte neutral lid colour...thinking about purchasing Tete-A-Tint and Bamboo  

Crease Colours:
1. Handwritten (hands down fav.)
2. Soft Brown 

Highlight Colours:
1. Ricepaper (Fav.!!!)
2. Nylon
3. Naked Lunch


----------



## lilMAClady (Nov 30, 2009)

Lid Colors:
Brown Script
Naked Lunch
Blonde's Gold Pigment
Glamour Check!
Mulch
Tete-A-Tint
Blanc Type

Crease Colors:
Handwritten
Sketch
Texture

Highlight Colors:
Shroom
Woodwinked
Arena
Goldmine (Awesome on lid as well!)

NC45 for reference


----------



## DaniCakes (Dec 2, 2009)

I bought Soba and Texture today. Can't wait to add on more colors to my collection this weekend. The MAC artist recommended Soba as a highlighter color? What do you ladies use it for?


----------



## iadorepretty (Dec 2, 2009)

Here are the neutrals I reach for most frequently:

*LID:*
Woodwinked
Sable
Samoa Silk
Retrospeck
Patina
Satin Taupe


*HIGHLIGHT:*
Arena
Ricepaper
Naked Lunch
Dreammaker


*CREASE:*
Saddle
Texture
Brown Script
Handwritten


----------



## Ebbychina (Dec 2, 2009)

We have similiar tastes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 How do you find Samoa Silk? Does it appear more like an orange shade on your skin?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadorepretty* 

 
_Here are the neutrals I reach for most frequently:

*LID:*
Woodwinked
Sable
Samoa Silk
Retrospeck
Patina
Satin Taupe


*HIGHLIGHT:*
Arena
Ricepaper
Naked Lunch
Dreammaker


*CREASE:*
Saddle
Texture
Brown Script
Handwritten_


----------



## AdrianUT (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm a C7. I have these shades in a quad (except shroom).

Highlight- Ricepaper, Shroom
Lid- Arena, amber lights, mulch.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 3, 2009)

Soba, Era, Cork, Woodwinked, Satin Taupe, Shale, and Sumptuous Olive (hints at green but still pretty neutral).

Haven't played enough to tell you about placement really but Woodwinked or Era are almost always my lid colours so far.

NC50 for reference 

(Non MAC rec's: Hawaiian Coffee and Brown from NYX)


----------



## DaniCakes (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdrianUT* 

 
_I'm a C7. I have these shades in a quad (except shroom).

Highlight- Ricepaper, Shroom
Lid- Arena, amber lights, mulch._

 
I thought Ricepaper would be too light for a highlighter color for C7 or darker. Have you tried Soba or Saddle?


----------



## iadorepretty (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ebbychina* 

 
_We have similiar tastes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How do you find Samoa Silk? Does it appear more like an orange shade on your skin?_

 
I love Somoa Silk. It does appear like an orange shade on my skin, but not as orange as Rule.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 3, 2009)

The colors that I use most is Style Snob, Satin Taupe, Dark Edge and Femme Fi. I also like Texture, All That Glitters, Era, Bold & Brazen, Go and Next To Nothing.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 4, 2009)

Some of my favs:
Lid-Romp, bronze, sable, patina, woodwinked,honeylust, mythology
Crease-Embark(90% of the time), twinks, sketch,beauty marked
Hightlight-ricepaper,soba,arena(fav)
*Saddle is a good blending/transitional color


----------



## DaniCakes (Dec 5, 2009)

So I went to the Mac Pro store on Oak Street in Chicago and picked up a quad which included Bronze, Hepcat, Coppering and Amber Lights. I've been looking at Coppering for a while and I absolutely love it. It's a must have girls! Any experiences with Coppering?


----------



## DaniCakes (Dec 6, 2009)

Today I picked up Brown Script. Will post opinion after I give it a try.


----------



## DaniCakes (Dec 7, 2009)

I absolutely love brown script. I used it with a little amber light in my inner corner of the eye with a little Coppering and Bronze in the crease and it was so pretty. Brown Script is more reddish brown than red, so if you are looking for a neutral that is really brown, Brown Script wouldn't be a good choice.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 7, 2009)

Embark, tempting, folie, saddle, brun, espresso, mulch, soba..
I want texture.. why don't I have it?


----------



## DaniCakes (Dec 7, 2009)

You have to get Texture. It's awesome but very similar to Saddle. I wouldn't be in a rush to get it if you have Saddle.


----------



## iadorepretty (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaniCakes* 

 
_You have to get Texture. It's awesome but very similar to Saddle. I wouldn't be in a rush to get it if you have Saddle._

 
i agree. i have both texture and saddle and they are very similar in terms of the shade of brown that they are, but texture has a little sparkle in it, not a lot though. even though they're really similar they give a totally different looks on the eye. both are really great crease colors.


----------



## iadorepretty (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaniCakes* 

 
_So I went to the Mac Pro store on Oak Street in Chicago and picked up a quad which included Bronze, Hepcat, Coppering and Amber Lights. I've been looking at Coppering for a while and I absolutely love it. It's a must have girls! Any experiences with Coppering?_

 
Okay this is gonna sound really strange...but i think i was in the MAC store at the same time as you. We might have been at the counter ringing up at the same time.


----------



## iadorepretty (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaniCakes* 

 
_I absolutely love brown script. I used it with a little amber light in my inner corner of the eye with a little Coppering and Bronze in the crease and it was so pretty. Brown Script is more reddish brown than red, so if you are looking for a neutral that is really brown, Brown Script wouldn't be a good choice._

 
Brown Script also works great with teals and purples. I used it Saturday night with Urban Decay's Deluxe Shadow in Ransom and it looked fabulous!


----------



## DaniCakes (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadorepretty* 

 
_Okay this is gonna sound really strange...but i think i was in the MAC store at the same time as you. We might have been at the counter ringing up at the same time._

 
OMG that's so crazy! I remember you. How coincidental! What did you get from Mac?


----------



## iadorepretty (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaniCakes* 

 
_OMG that's so crazy! I remember you. How coincidental! What did you get from Mac?_

 
I went to get some empty palettes for my blush & eyeshadow. My makeup is starting to take up too much space so I'm depotting blush and eyeshadows and putting them in palettes. After I depot them I Back 2 MAC the containers.

I also picked up 2 blushes: Style & Sunbasque, Sunny By Nature MSF (the MUA told me that Sunny By Nature was not part of the permanent line so I got 2 so I'd have a back up), and I got Instant Gold LustreGlass.


----------



## DaniCakes (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadorepretty* 

 
_I went to get some empty palettes for my blush & eyeshadow. My makeup is starting to take up too much space so I'm depotting blush and eyeshadows and putting them in palettes. After I depot them I Back 2 MAC the containers.

I also picked up 2 blushes: Style & Sunbasque, Sunny By Nature MSF (the MUA told me that Sunny By Nature was not part of the permanent line so I got 2 so I'd have a back up), and I got Instant Gold LustreGlass._

 
I love Instant Gold LustreGlass. Just discovered it when I bought the MMM Holiday Collection lipgloss set. It's a keeper! 

Btw, love your blog. You are a c8 in studio fix? I am a c7 and you look lighter than me. What do you suggest for neutral lips by Mac?


----------



## iadorepretty (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaniCakes* 

 
_I love Instant Gold LustreGlass. Just discovered it when I bought the MMM Holiday Collection lipgloss set. It's a keeper! 

Btw, love your blog. You are a c8 in studio fix? I am a c7 and you look lighter than me. What do you suggest for neutral lips by Mac?_

 
thanks! i'm actually re-doing my blog. haven't updated in quite a while. but will be back in January with an entirely new site.

Yea, I'm a C8 in the summer and a C6/C7 in the winter. i've been really into nude lips lately. my favorites are: Freckletone, Fresh Brew, Blankety & Creme D' Nude.


----------



## DaniCakes (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadorepretty* 

 
_thanks! i'm actually re-doing my blog. haven't updated in quite a while. but will be back in January with an entirely new site.

Yea, I'm a C8 in the summer and a C6/C7 in the winter. i've been really into nude lips lately. my favorites are: Freckletone, Fresh Brew, Blankety & Creme D' Nude._

 
Went back to Mac today and got Mad Cap. Fresh Brew, suprisingly, didn't look to hot on me.  I'll have to try the other three.


----------



## iadorepretty (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaniCakes* 

 
_Went back to Mac today and got Mad Cap. Fresh Brew, suprisingly, didn't look to hot on me. I'll have to try the other three._

 
another really good nude lipglass is Chai. it's a beige color also but it's not as warm a color as Mad Cap. you should try that one also.

i gotta go back to MAC today...i bought an eyeshadow that i already have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, so I'm gonna go exchange it for something else. not sure what though


----------



## DaniCakes (Dec 8, 2009)

I hate when that happens. I picked up Cranberry yesterday and loves it!  Do you have Humid? I love that color! Have you tried Sushi Flower or Expensive Pink? I want something Pink that looks good with Cranberry?


----------



## iadorepretty (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaniCakes* 

 
_I hate when that happens. I picked up Cranberry yesterday and loves it! Do you have Humid? I love that color! Have you tried Sushi Flower or Expensive Pink? I want something Pink that looks good with Cranberry?_

 
Yea, I bought HepCat and already own it. At least it's convenient, I don't work that far away from the Oak St. store. It's more dangerous that I work next door to Nordstrom on Michigan Ave. so I'm always at the MAC counter.

Why do I own all the colors that you named and love them all!! Especially Humid---it's my all time favorite green eyeshadow and works great on a smokey eye.

I like pairing Cranberry with Swish. I put Swish on my lid and use Cranberry on my outer v.


----------



## DaniCakes (Dec 8, 2009)

Great minds think alike. LOL I'm going to try Swish. Maybe I'll go tomorrow sometime. I got Soba for a highlighter color and I'm not liking it. WHat do you recommend for a highlight color that will go with everything or an everyday color? Have you tried Soba? It doesn't show up on my skin.


----------



## iadorepretty (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaniCakes* 

 
_Great minds think alike. LOL I'm going to try Swish. Maybe I'll go tomorrow sometime. I got Soba for a highlighter color and I'm not liking it. WHat do you recommend for a highlight color that will go with everything or an everyday color? Have you tried Soba? It doesn't show up on my skin._

 
I've never tried using Soba as a highlight (actually I don't think I own that color). Usually I reach for Shroom, Naked Lunch or Ricepaper for a highlight. Of those three Shroom is probably the most universal. It goes on really light but if you blend it well, especially with Saddle or Brown Script it works REALLY well as a highlight.


----------



## DaniCakes (Dec 9, 2009)

I kicked Soba to the curb today and got ricepaper. Goes on a little light, but it'll do.


----------



## iadorepretty (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaniCakes* 

 
_I kicked Soba to the curb today and got ricepaper. Goes on a little light, but it'll do._

 
you might still be able to use Soba as a lid color, especially for everday neutral looks. i love Ricepaper, especially when I'm doing looks with golds or greens. it does go on light, but you just need to blend it really well. Try blending it out with Saddle or Brown Script.

Oh, i Back2MAC'd some stuff yesterday and got a really great nude lipstick, Hug Me. It's a Lustre finish, MAC desribes it as a flesh pink. You might want to give it a try


----------



## DaniCakes (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll try Hug Me. I got Cultured and another lustre glass today. i love cultured but I don't like this other one. I think I'll send it back and get Pinkarat. Tried that one? Do you back to mac only at the oak street store or do you also b2m  at nordtroms and macys. I've been to Mac so much in the last month or so. i'm beginning to think i'm seriously addicted. Help! LOL


----------



## iadorepretty (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaniCakes* 

 
_I'll try Hug Me. I got Cultured and another lustre glass today. i love cultured but I don't like this other one. I think I'll send it back and get Pinkarat. Tried that one? Do you back to mac only at the oak street store or do you also b2m  at nordtroms and macys. I've been to Mac so much in the last month or so. i'm beginning to think i'm seriously addicted. Help! LOL_

 
okay, we think so much alike...i got Pinkarat earlier this week too & i love it! i also looked at Cultured, but decided against getting it at the last minute. i'll probably end up going back to get it. 

i Back2MAC at whichever, it just depends. if you Back2MAC at the stores you have a choice of lipgloss, lipstick or eyeshadow; if you do it at Nordies or Macy's you can only get a lipstick.

i've been too many times too! but i always find something else that i want to try...LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i even debated going today during lunch, but changed my mind. it was too nasty out.


----------



## ladymac1 (Feb 22, 2013)

I haven't seen it here yet, so I'm bringing shadowy lady to the table! We've used it on the events team to contour with- my model was an nw45 and it looked great through the crease and lightly to contour cheekbones. its cool toned so you dont want to go too heavy but you'll avoid going orange if you use this!   Another idea, constructivist paint pot looks great too, as does groundwork. If groundwork is too light, or constructivist too dark- try mixing them up, they both have the same texture and creates a lovely shade.


----------



## elizabethdennis (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi DaniCakes!

  	Woodwinked is my personal favorite. I love the shimmery effect. It is best for creating a smokey eyes illusion.


----------



## LadyBug13 (Feb 11, 2017)

Bumping for more inspiration! 

I just started my MAC shadow collection (Dec. 2016...I have 20 so far). 

Transition: Saddle, Brown Script, Rule

Lid: Sumptuous Olive, Woodwinked, All That Glitters, Goldmine, Amber Lights 

Crease: Brown Down 

Highlight: Rice Paper, Arena


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 12, 2017)

Maybelline New York the 24k nude pellets suits the dark skin. I am c6 complex women, and its suites my skin tone perfectly.


----------



## mohi11 (Sep 18, 2017)

DaniCakes said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I was wondering if you guys could give me a list of your favorite neutral eye shadows for black women around C7 or darker? I recently purchased Saddle and I want a few other neutrals to add to it.



that's my question, tnx guys.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 18, 2017)

mohi11 said:


> that's my question, tnx guys.


Welcome to Specktra - this thread is already chock full of suggestions.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 5, 2018)

I just want to say that I cannot wait for uninterrupted to make its return. I don't even care that it is coming back in a small pan.


----------



## emmaackermann (Mar 19, 2018)

Amber Lights is my favourite MAC eyeshadow as it provides a  gorgeous and soft finish that looks amazing with the smokey eye.


----------



## Klarisse66 (Apr 16, 2018)

Samoa Silk, it works well to me if I don't pair it with any browns or orange toned eye shadow.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 17, 2018)

Welcome [MENTION=106841]Klarisse66[/MENTION]!

I remember Samoa Silk - I should have bought a backup when they discontinued it.


Klarisse66 said:


> Samoa Silk, it works well to me if I don't pair it with any browns or orange toned eye shadow.


----------



## luvlydee (Nov 12, 2018)

Melt Cosmetics Blurr is one of my fav neutral shadows for my skintone


----------



## afulton (Feb 16, 2020)

Tet-a-Tent was once a favorite that was either discontinued or limited edition.  If anyone is interested, I saw it in the CCO.


----------

